# i found where to buy mods for our cars!



## steveisthebest (Apr 19, 2009)

my friend robert works over at m1 autosport and he has a new spec v with a bunch of mods on it. his steering wheel is even removable! i just bought the megan exhaust from him, i cant wait for it to come in and install it.then im gonna probably get the coilovers.
call him! he will hook it up if you mention steve.
626.442.3356
M1 Autosport - Your automotive parts warehouse - Homepage
be sure you ask to talk to robert and tell him steve told you to call about the new sentra parts.


----------

